# Warren, Oh. MOOSE M



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

I am a beautiful guy, about 4 or 5 years old, in kennel 13. available 5-03-10. 


















   
Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Moose 13: Petfinder



Trumbull County Dog Kennel
Warren, OH
330-675-2787

<LI class=email_org>Email Trumbull County Dog Kennel <LI class=more_org>See more pets from Trumbull County Dog Kennel 
Share on Facebook


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Hubba, HUBBA!:wub: What a drop dead gorgeous guy......
_________________________________
Susan

Anaj SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

*Rescued*

we pulled him Saturday  VERY NICE BOY!!


----------

